# Buchanan Castle, Drymen



## Castledown (Feb 4, 2009)

Visited Buchanan in December '08 and it proved to be a fantastic explore.

A bit of Historytaken from 'Scotland's Endangered Houses':
Designed by William Burn in 1850 and constructed by 1852. It replaced an earlier building known as Buchanan Palace which was burnt down in 1850. The castle used to have six staircases but has been a shell since 1954 when the roof was removed, floors stripped out and the contents auctioned off. It acted as a hotel in the 1930's and as a hospital in WWII. Rudolf Hess, Hitler's deputy leader, was temporarily imprisoned at Buchanan Castle during the war.

The Castle is now surrounded by loads of modern houses, some so close the castle is actually in their gardens! There is also quite a large golf course in the grounds. I was a bit perturbed by the number of houses so close to the ruin but it was still an excellent visit. I suspect a wing to the left of the main tower has been demolished (judging from old photos) but the castle is still immense. It just goes on and on with surprises around every corner! I purposefully put off visiting Buchanan until the Winter, if I'd gone in the summer it would have hardly been visible through all the trees that have grown around it. The sunlight was beautiful too.

Hope you enjoy!

Front Elevation:











Dormer Windows:





Around the side:





Staircase:






























One of the principal rooms I should think:





One of the huge metal beams totally cracked:





The main hall:















Grand fireplace in the entrance hall:




















Leading to one of the two internal courtyards:


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 4, 2009)

That's totally delightful! How amazing would that be to have a bit of castle in your garden...even so, it seems weird to build that close to it.
Excellent tour and photos, Castledown. And welcome to DP.


----------



## Castledown (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Foxylady, it was a bit surreal, like a housing estate with this incredible ruin as the centrepiece!


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 4, 2009)

That looks brill, what about that fire suround is that grand or what. Where abouts in Drymen is the Castle?

Simon


----------



## Castledown (Feb 4, 2009)

Its just outside Drymen really. If you look up Buchanan Castle Golf Club on a map you will find it and the adjoining housing estate. I think its called Buchanan Castle policies or something, or you could look on the buildings at risk site which has good location details.

As for the fireplace it really was amazing, its quite unusual to see such grand pieces still in tact I'd say. Probably too big to remove though, must have been about six foot high!


----------



## Alir147 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice one mate! I really like both your threads. I've noticed Buchanan castle on BAR before and liked the look of it.

are you in to old scottish country houses? There's plenty going about!


----------



## Castledown (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes extremely interested! Only got into them about a year ago though, I had no idea there were so many! I've been to quite a few since then but only just got round to getting some photos online, so keep an eye out for some more from me


----------



## Neosea (Feb 4, 2009)

That is a cool find, thanks for the photos.


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 4, 2009)

Another piece of history gets enveloped in modern housing!! Acres of fields to build on & they choose to build right on top of heritage buildings! Same with Donibristle Chapel in Dalgety Bay!

Love that fireplace, another building added to the to do list!!



Alir147 said:


> nice one mate! I really like both your threads. I've noticed Buchanan castle on BAR before and liked the look of it.
> 
> are you in to old scottish country houses? There's plenty going about!


Have you got a list?

Visited Seacliff at the weekend.


----------



## Alir147 (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't have a list as such! But here's my own "list" of country houses i've visited, if this helps. Some of these places are well dangerous now like. (all are derelict of course)

T3rtowi-e
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/2790140706/in/set-72157606933000507/

Westhall
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/2204757396/in/set-72157603754084483/

Haddo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/sets/72157605307144802/

Eastend
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/sets/72157606415078101/

Balintore
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/sets/72157603216760852/

A mystery mansion! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/sets/72157606787589611/

Ecclescrieg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/sets/72157603208265672/


----------



## Urban Shadow (Feb 5, 2009)

Excellent shots, I may visit this place, looks amazing in nice light.....


----------

